# 02 Jetta Double or Single DIN?



## yakwagon02 (Jul 4, 2008)

I am hoping to connect my sirius through the fm antenna. The 'tss' (seller) application chart shows that the 2002 could be either single or double DIN.
Do I need to remove and look behind the radio before purchase? And what would I be looking for?
I have a single CD/cassette unit. (cassette adaptor sound is inferior and clicks, fm wireless modulator just doesn't cut it)
Any further comments on this subject are welcome. (best seller?)
Thank you for your assistance in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 02 Jetta Double or Single DIN? (yakwagon02)*

do you have round buttons on the bottom of your radio to adjust the eq with?


----------



## yakwagon02 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 02 Jetta Double or Single DIN? ([email protected])*

I have round dials for bass, treble, mid, fade and balance at the bottom, if that is what you refer to as "eq." nothing like a full set of equalizer knobs.
Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 02 Jetta Double or Single DIN? (yakwagon02)*

you have the "double din"
but I would strongly suggest against using the FM modulation setup
if you have a newer "5v" plug and play sirius unit I'd suggest this unit as it will supply power and give you a direct audio input
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## yakwagon02 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 02 Jetta Double or Single DIN? ([email protected])*

I actually happened upon the enfig site after posting and wondered if there wasn't a better solution.
Now, hopefully the final question is about the "newer 5v plug and play".
I have a (Sirius) JVC KT-SR 2000 PnP. I wouldn't call it new as it is a few years old, it has what appears to be a 5v plug, (newer vs. older I would not know) also an audio in and of course antenna jack.
It certainly looks like it would work and would be nice to free up the old cell phone charger (or close the ashtray occasionally). If you could advise on the 5v issue that would be appreciated.
Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 02 Jetta Double or Single DIN? (yakwagon02)*

it appears that you have an older 12v radio, in that case for a power and audio adapter you will need this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
if you want just an audio input for your sirius radio, you can use this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
be sure to get a set of 4 radio removal keys which ever unit you choose


----------



## yakwagon02 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 02 Jetta Double or Single DIN? ([email protected])*

OK, hopefully this will be my last volley before ordering.
You are right, now that I bother to look the back of the dock, it is a 12v plug. (looks just like the 5v)
I can't speak highly enough about the great assistance I have received. 
I'll add one point to the thread for posterity - since you'd have to buy another 9.99 RCA to 3.5mm adaptor to use the blitzsafe (unless it is included, or you move the home dock adaptor every time) the difference is not 40 but 30 bucks, which just makes it justifiable to ditch the cig-plug power and achieve VW interface perfection.
thanks again to John and Christian at Enfig.


----------



## Luke Bass (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: 02 Jetta Double or Single DIN? (yakwagon02)*

Mind if I add a question on this?
I have the same 02 Jetta (actually very early model 03) with the same radio (eq knobs at the bottom). It is definetly 4 in. tall in the dash but crutchfield tells me that it does not fit a Double Din becouse of the mounts. They call it a Euro Din. 
How hard is it to mount a Double Din Radio in this car? Specificly I was looking at a Clarian DUZ385SAT.
Thanks
Luke


----------



## yakwagon02 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 02 Jetta Double or Single DIN? (yakwagon02)*

Closing out this thread I started I wanted to say that Enfig steered me to the right Blitzsafe product, and although the instructions weren't very helpful (wrong page?), the removal and install was easy enough.
No more wires or cassettes! 
Thanks to VWVortex and Enfig. 
-Yakwagon02


----------



## trojanman22 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: 02 Jetta Double or Single DIN? (yakwagon02)*

i am a car audio installer for best buy and the ONLY way to get good sound is to get an FM direct adapter. best buy sells the, for 30 bucks. and its specifically for sirius. VERY easy to install. you will need 2 antenna adapters. one will plug into the factory antenna plug which unplugs from the back of your radio. this will go into the hole in the fm adapter. the fm adapter will THEN have an antenna coming off of that that plugs into ANOTHER adapter which looks just like the factory antenna. plug that back into your radio. then it has an aux cable which plugs into your sirius radio. easy enough. to find out which antenna adapters you need just ask the installer at best buy when you go to pick up the fm direct adapter. any questions just PM me


----------

